# 좋아하다 vs 마음에 들다



## Jgon

What's the difference between 좋아하다 and 마음에 들다? When is one more appropriately used than the other?


----------



## Rance

If we translate "마음에 들다" word by word, it means something enters one's heart.
I believe this expression is generally used when you like first expression of someone/something or when you change your opinion of someone/somethig to start liking him/it.
In other words, you would not use to describe that has been in your heart, but something/someone that is entering to your heart.
I doubt 좋아하다 make such distinction, thus allowing to be used in either cases.


----------



## Kross

Little difference between them. I think 좋아하다 describes your feelings more directly.


----------



## Environmentalist

I don't see any difference between those words.
They are interchangeable and I use both many times.


----------



## Jgon

Thanks~


----------



## yonh

Although they are usually translated as "to like" in English, there are differences, and grammatically they are not interchangeable.

좋아하다 is ...

an active verb. You are willing to like it. You have liked it everyday. You do not use this verb when you experience it for the first time.
a transitive verb. It takes a direct object which can be omitted: -을/를 좋아하다.

On the other hand, 마음에 들다 is ...

a passive action. You are satisfied/pleased with it. You did not intend it but something/someone just got into your heart, and thus you like it.
a phrase that has no object since it's passive. The subject is the thing you like: -이/가 마음에 들다.

Let's say someone gave you a present. You might say,
이거/이걸/이것을 좋아해요. I like this kind of thing. I have liked it. How did you know that?
이거/이게/이것이 마음에 들어요. I like this present you just gave me. This is what I wanted.

오늘 날씨가 마음에 들어요. I like today's weather. (It can be any weather.)
오늘 날씨를 좋아해요. I have liked today's weather. (It sounds wrong.)
오늘 같은 날씨를 좋아해요. I like the weather like this.
오늘 날씨가 좋아요. It's nice today. It's sunny.

당신의 질문이 마음에 들어요. I like your question you just asked.
당신의 질문을 좋아해요. I have enjoyed your questions.


----------



## Jgon

yonh said:


> 좋아하다 is ...
> 
> an active verb. You are willing to like it. You have liked it everyday. You do not use this verb when you experience it for the first time.
> a transitive verb. It takes a direct object which can be omitted: -을/를 좋아하다.
> 
> On the other hand, 마음에 들다 is ...
> 
> a passive action. You are satisfied/pleased with it. You did not intend it but something/someone just got into your heart, and thus you like it.
> a phrase that has no object since it's passive. The subject is the thing you like: -이/가 마음에 들다.



I think this is the most detailed explanation I have gotten and thanks for that


----------



## gahando

좋아하다 to like something 
마음에 들다 [something] pleases you 

for more concrete example, see above


----------

